# Question??? The sunroof in B14... whats the extra switch do?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

My B14 only has one switch for the sunroof. So I found this pic of another style switch for another B14 sunroof.

Checkout the pic and please explain if you know EXACTLY what that extra switch does.
thx


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I have no idea, but I'm gonna take a guess and say that one has to do with the tilt function and the other just the back and forth motion.. I dunno though


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Switch*



wildmane said:


> I have no idea, but I'm gonna take a guess and say that one has to do with the tilt function and the other just the back and forth motion.. I dunno though


On my 96' B14 push the switch towards the back to retract the sunroof. Push the switch forward and it tilts up. One switch for both functions. Could it be it wasn't off a Sentra? Or maybe it was an "After market" sunroof? Such things exist don't they? 
*Zorak Out*


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

It looks more like a flip switch... maybe its a lock? Thats the best I could guess it is.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

infazorak said:


> On my 96' B14 push the switch towards the back to retract the sunroof. Push the switch forward and it tilts up. One switch for both functions. Could it be it wasn't off a Sentra? Or maybe it was an "After market" sunroof? Such things exist don't they?
> *Zorak Out*


yah aftermarket ones exist... my mom got one put into her 03 Jetta


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> My B14 only has one switch for the sunroof. So I found this pic of another style switch for another B14 sunroof.
> 
> Checkout the pic and please explain if you know EXACTLY what that extra switch does.
> thx


 The slide switch moves the open and closes the sun roof, The rocker switch makes the back tilt up, but ONLY if the sun roof is fully closed.


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't think that's a B14. I've never seen a rear view mirror mount or over head console like than in a B14 and I've owned 2. The sunroof shade is also different. The B14 has vents all the way accross.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

nismoweapon said:


> I don't think that's a B14. I've never seen a rear view mirror mount or over head console like than in a B14 and I've owned 2. The sunroof shade is also different. The B14 has vents all the way accross.


I didnt even bother to look at anything else but the switches. lol But youre right.. Ive spent a lot of time in two B14s, both 200s, one a SE other SER, neither like that. Where did you get this image Sethticlees?


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> My B14 only has one switch for the sunroof. So I found this pic of another style switch for another B14 sunroof.
> 
> Checkout the pic and please explain if you know EXACTLY what that extra switch does.
> thx


yes one is for tilt and the other is to slide back and forth.(Trust me I sell nissans for a living).


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

infazorak said:


> On my 96' B14 push the switch towards the back to retract the sunroof. Push the switch forward and it tilts up. One switch for both functions. Could it be it wasn't off a Sentra? Or maybe it was an "After market" sunroof? Such things exist don't they?
> *Zorak Out*


Same with mine. I was responding to the picture.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks like a 93-97 Alti interior in the pic. I remember the Alti my sister owned had the 2 switch sunroof(retract,tilt).


----------



## Josht34237 (Jun 30, 2004)

looks like the interior of a B13, they have two switches


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

I dunno about you guys but i didnt think my 200SX-SE had a "OH SH!T!" handel, but then again i did just get it


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

It could be a maxima sunroof. I know the 1998 generation maxima has the 2 switch sunroof, that style shade, and i think it has front OS handles


----------

